
Show HN: cdgo – Quickly cd into dir nested in $GOPATH or ~/workspace/ - EngineerBetter
https://github.com/EngineerBetter/cdgo-cli
======
EngineerBetter
It's a tiny little utility, but handy for when you're switching between Go
projects in your $GOPATH and other projects in ~/workspace, or for when you
can't remember who made a Go project or what website they hosted it on. It's
mostly written in Go, so is quicker than just a Bash function alone.

~~~
brudgers
Curious how often the speed of Bash has been a problem in this sort of
application.

------
seletskiy
zsh plugin for doing exactly the same, but not bound to GOPATH only:

[https://github.com/seletskiy/zsh-favorite-
directories](https://github.com/seletskiy/zsh-favorite-directories)

